# D2G GB leak problem. Signature authentication failed.



## mrtrigger (Aug 29, 2011)

Im following the steps perfectly, sbf'd to 29 then 330 via update. Moto recovery says signature authentication failed though. Suggestions?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Did you unzip the leak.7z, rename the BLUR zip inside to update.zip and place both files from the leak.7z to the root of the SD card?


----------



## mrtrigger (Aug 29, 2011)

I figured out, it was because I was using AndroZip to decompress it. AndroZip claims to work with 7z, albeit not correctly.


----------

